# My best pic of Snorlax



## Rob&Beth (Aug 5, 2013)

I took this after he got tired out and became a monorail rat


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

He's quite handsome. Snorlax is a very fitting name!


----------



## rattiblue1 (Dec 25, 2013)

What a cutie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Great picture. I would never get my girls to pose like that, lol. And his name is awesome!


----------



## Rob&Beth (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

His whiskers really complete the look. Makes me think of cable cars.


----------



## lindzmichelle (Jan 2, 2014)

hahaha this is so cute!


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

"Monorail rat", that's so cute  I call it "flat rat" and my boyfriend calls it "furry slug" 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

lalalauren said:


> "Monorail rat", that's so cute  I call it "flat rat" and my boyfriend calls it "furry slug"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


"furry slug" hahaha! That's adorable!


----------

